# Softing TCPIP-H1 OPC-server und Win10



## repök (20 April 2020)

Hallo mal wieder,
Ich habe da folgende Konfiguration:
PC mit Win10 64bit professionell,  den OPC Server von Softing in der Version 5.0 (Ist die neuste und für win10 freigegeben), 3xH1  Verbindungen, mehrere S7 und 2x Modbus.
Als Client 3x Wincc die als Server für weitere Wincc Clients arbeiten.
Mein Problem:
Das ganze läuft eine halbe Stunde (gefühlt), danach brechen die H1 Verbindungen ab, alle anderen laufen weiter. Ich hab das ganze am selben pc mit einer virtuellen Maschine und Win7 64bit probiert. Das scheint zu laufen. Auf Win10 geht's dann schief. 
Hat da irgendwer schon mal mit gekämpft? Beim Softing-support ist man wohl auch ratlos. Die Antworten mir nämlich nicht mehr.........


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Wird da wirklich eine H1-Verbindung verwendet? Das funktioniert ja auch nur mit speziellen CPU/CPs.
Warum nicht umstellen auf TCP/IP?


----------



## Wincctia (20 April 2020)

Hallo Repök, 

welchen Virenscanner hast? 
Evtl schon mal Deinstalliert und getestet? 


Gruß Tia


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Ja das sind H1-Verbindungen. Das ist ein Update des opc-servers. Also von v4 auf v5. Und mit win7 scheint das ja zu laufen.

Virenscanner sind aus, bzw. kein weiterer installiert. Oder muss man da win10 noch was extra mitteilen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Virenscanner wäre auch meine Vermutung, da hatte ich auch schon Probleme, dass unter Step7 ein erreichbare Teilnehmer damit nicht funktioniert. Und da reichte z.B. auch nicht nur das Anhalten, sondern nur deinstallieren.

Ich weiß nicht wie Softing die H1-Verbindungen unter Windows programmiert. So ganz einfach lassen sich nämlich unter Windows keine rohen Ethernet-Frames unterhalb von IP verarbeiten. Das geht nur mit Zusatzbibliotheken wie WinPcap oder Npcap die sich bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften als neues Element einklinken. Und als Beispiel von WinPcap weiß ich, dass dieses seit Windows 10 1607 nicht mehr unterstützt wird, weil seitdem solche Low-Level Treiber strikter auf korrekte Signierung geprüft werden.


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Das ist ja interessant.  Der Supporter  von Softing schrieb mir mal, die hätten das unter Win10  getestet und im April 2018 freigegeben. Ob es da schon 1607 war?
Man muss da auf jeden Fall einen H1-treiber installieren, das lief ohne Probleme (für mich als bitschubser auf jeden Fall nicht erkennbar). Ich werde das morgen mal genauer prüfen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Seltsam ist bei dir ja, dass es eine Zeitlang funktioniert. Wenn das ein Problem mit dem Treiber wäre, dann sollte es ja überhaupt nicht funktionieren.
Aber warum nicht auf IP/TCP umstellen? Für die Client-Seite sollte sich dadurch eigentlich kein Unterschied ergeben, da Variablen vermutlich auch mit Absolutadressen DB1,DBW0 etc. angesprochen werden.


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Nun die S5 stehen ja mit ihren Cp's. Diese müsste ich ja tauschen. Und das will der Kunde nicht. Oder irre ich mich?
Ja das mit der halben Stunde ist ja das was mich so stutzig macht. Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob da irgendwas voll läuft. Ich hatte erst den Verdacht, dass die cp's da den Ärger verursachen. 
Dann würden aber nicht alle h1 Verbindungen ziemlich zeitgleich abbrechen. Zumal die H1 Verbindungen von verschiedenen Clients angefragt werden. Also ein cp ein Client über den einen opc-server. Der andere Client ein anderer cp und der gleiche opc-server. Natürlich verschiedene Steuerungen (alle s5).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Ok, ich dachte du hättest schon eine S7 mit einem entsprechenden CP, bei der S5 ist das wirklich schlecht mit umstellen.

Was musst du denn machen, damit nach einem Verbindungsabbruch diese wieder funktioniert? Netzwerk (trennen/verbinden), Software- oder Windows-Neustart?


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Dann muss Windows neu gestartet werden. Wobei sich dann der opc-server fest gefressen hat. Spricht eigentlich auch gegen die vermutung mit den cp's.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Da die gleiche Software so wie du schreibst unter Windows 7 auch problemlos läuft, würde ich die Ursache auch eher an der Softing-Software suchen.
Wobei Windows 10 wirklich schwierig ist, manchmal läuft auch nach einen neuen Windows Update etwas wieder.

Ich habe auch keine Idee, ich habe den Softing OPC-Server zwar schon mehrfach eingesetzt, aber mit Sinec-H1 ist das schon etliche Jahre her und war noch unter XP.


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Ich weiss da auch nicht mehr weiter, vllt gibt's ja unter win10 irgendwo in den Tiefen der Systemsteuerung irgend ein kleines häckchen  was da gesetzt oder eben nicht gesetzt werden muss. Das ist so meine Hoffnung. 
Mich nervt eigentlich viel mehr, dass von Softing nichts mehr kommt. Wir hampeln da jetzt seit November letzten Jahres mit rum.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2020)

Da wir nicht wissen die Softing diesen H1-Treiber eingebaut hat, ist das wirklich schwer. Wenn es als Treiber unter der LAN-Verbindung eingerichtet wurde und dort aufgelistet ist, dann könntest du mal versuchen alle anderen nicht benötigten Elemente zu deaktivieren. Da habe ich z.B. schon Probleme mit VPN-Verbindungen verschiedener Hersteller gehabt, dass der eine nur funktioniert wenn der andere deaktiviert wurde. Oder z.B. dass ich mit Wireshark (welches auch einen WinPcap bzw. aktuell Npcap Treiber verwendet) nur vollständig den Datenaustausch mitbekomme wenn ich andere Elemente deaktiviere.
Aber da hatte ich bisher immer, dass es entweder funktioniert oder gar nicht funktioniert, und nicht eine halbe Stunde und dann die Anwendung abstürzt. Ich vermute mal einen Bug bei Softing, aber wenn die sich nicht rühren stehst du dumm da. Schon mal auf einem anderen Windows 10 Rechner probiert ob das dort auch auftritt?


----------



## repök (20 April 2020)

Ein anderes Windows 10 hab ich noch nicht probiert. Aber das mit den anderen Elementen werde ich mal probieren. Mal schauen was geht. 
Ich mach jetzt erstmal Augenpflege und übe morgen mal weiter, wenn ich dann an die Anlage darf. 
Danke schon  mal. Ich werde mal Schreiben was es war. Wenn es dann irgendwann mal geht.


----------



## Wincctia (21 April 2020)

Hallo Repök, 


du hast ja Win10 was ist bei dir mit dem Windows Defender und der Windows Firwall hast du die schon mal Testweise deaktiviert? 
die Symantec Endpoint Protection hat genau so ein Verhalten.
Noch eine andere Frage welches Win 10 hast du genau eine Ltsb Version oder ein *normales*. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## repök (21 April 2020)

Windows Defender und Firewall sollte alles aus sein. Ich habs jedenfalls nach bestem wissen und gewissen deaktiviert. ( Oder ist da noch irgendwas zu deaktivieren, außer in der Systemsteuerung alles auf aus?)
Was ist die Symantec Endpoint Protection?


----------



## Wincctia (21 April 2020)

Hallo Repök, 


Symatec Endpoint Protection ist eine Enterprise Virenscanner mit Firewall, kurz gesagt das nervigste was es gibt. 
Zentrall Manege bar von Itlern, die nicht glauben wollen das wir 3 Schicht von Mo-Fr Produziern. 

Bei Win 10 bin ich mir da nicht so sicher hast du unter Verwalten Dienste schon mal Testweise den Kompletten Dient gestoppt ? Weis grad nicht sicher ob die gleich wieder Starten oder ob die aus bleiben. 
Wenn du Ltsb Windows 10 hast Evtl mal die Version 2016 Installieren hier wären auch Updates bis 2026 verfügbar.

was du noch prüfen könntest ob in den Windows Anwendungs oder System Logs gerade irgendwas Passiert, wir hatten mal mit TwinCat Profibuskarten hier einen Schmerz diese sind immer am Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr abgeschmiert, hier war dann der intelligente Hintergrund Dienst von Windows schuld im 1st Step haben wir den Dienst einfach deaktiviert im 2 hat Beckhoff ein Script geliefert der den Bug gefixt hat. 
Evtl bringt dich das ja auf eine neue Spur. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## DiGo1969 (21 April 2020)

Hallo Repök,
ich bin in den letzten Jahren umgestiegen auf TANIindustrie. Viel, viel, viel besserer Support. Zum Beispiel: für eine Anwendung bei mir (auch H1-BUS) wurde innerhalb eines Tages mit ein neuer Treiber geschrieben.

LG Dirk


----------



## repök (29 Juni 2020)

Schönen guten Morgen,
ich wollte mal eben berichten, wie das weiter gelaufen ist. Ich hab da noch ein wenig rumgeübt, ohne Erfolg. Irgendwann liess sich Softing (nach ca. 6 Wochen) dazu herab, mir zu Antworten, ich solle doch neue Switche und einen neues Windows nehmen. Klar ich kauf da auch noch Switche für 1k pro Stck (redundant mit lwl usw.). Alle Erklärungen, dass der OPC-Server nur unter Win10 nicht läuft wurde mit der Aussage quittiert, dass das Problem nicht nachgestellt werden könne. Obwohl das Ding doch unter Win7 läuft.

Zwischendurch habe ich mich dann mal mit dem TANI-OPC-Server beschäftigt. Das lief dann auf anhieb. 
Ich hatte mich bei Tani angemeldet und den OPC-Server runtergelade. 3 Tage Später kam ein Anfrage von TANI ob ich schon Gelegenheit zum Testen gehabt hätte. Wenn es dann noch Probleme gäbe könnte ich mich da melden. Ich musste mich da tatsächlich mal melden, weil ich zu dusselig war, den TSAP richtig zu schreiben..... Nun ja, ich bekam allerdings nach 2 Std eine Antwort, was ich da falsch gemacht hab.  
Das nenne ich Support. 

Also, wenn Ihr sowas mal braucht, schaut euch den TANI-OPC-Sever an. Ist wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2020)

repök schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zwischendurch habe ich mich dann mal mit dem TANI-OPC-Server beschÃ¤ftigt. Das lief dann auf anhieb.
> Ich hatte mich bei Tani angemeldet und den OPC-Server runtergelade. 3 Tage SpÃ¤ter kam ein Anfrage von TANI ob ich schon Gelegenheit zum Testen gehabt hÃ¤tte. Wenn es dann noch Probleme gÃ¤be kÃ¶nnte ich mich da melden. Ich musste mich da tatsÃ¤chlich mal melden, weil ich zu dusselig war, den TSAP richtig zu schreiben..... Nun ja, ich bekam allerdings nach 2 Std eine Antwort, was ich da falsch gemacht hab.
> ...



Sind auch hier im Forum: @wkallplc


----------



## repök (29 Juni 2020)

Ich muss mich hier mal wieder öfter rumtreiben. Ich wusste nicht das es die gibt, sonst hätte man sich vllt. schon vorher mal schlau gemacht.


----------

